# Sommerhandschuhe mit langen Fingern?



## Dan_The_Man (10. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte mir gerne Fahrradhandschuhe mit langen Fingern um besseren Grip auf Bremse und Schalthebeln zu haben, zulegen.

Da bei mir die Radsaison erst Mitte April anfängt und im Oktober aufhört, ich also eigentlich nur bei doch wärmeren bis heißen Temperaturen unterwegs bin, ist mir eine ordentliche Belüftung sehr wichtig. Auch eine "Polsterung" an den Handballen wäre ganz angenehm, um bei längeren Touren doch entspannter zu fahren.

Protektoren müssen nicht unbedingt so stark vertreten sein, fahre ganz gemütliche AM-Touren, also jetzt nichts extremes...

Ausgeben möchte ich um die 30 Euro, ich hoffe dafür bekomm ich, was ich mir vorstelle

Danke!


----------



## Laphroaig10 (11. Mai 2011)

bin mit den Roeckl Muri sehr zufrieden
bei dem Händler lässt sich auch noch ein wenig handeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_nazgul (13. Mai 2011)

hi,

kann die roeckl solar empfehlen. 2 Sommer mit gefahren und keine weißen Hände! Auch die Gelkissen sind brauchbar.

gruß Jan


----------



## Dan_The_Man (14. Mai 2011)

ja wegen den weißen händen wärs mir egal...geht mir einfach darum, dass mir nicht zu heiß wird drinnen

aber werd mir die röckl mal anschauen...danke!


----------



## -Wally- (14. Mai 2011)

Hi,

also die Roeckl Handschuhe kenne ich nicht persönlich kann aus eigener Erfahrung aber generell Handschuhe von Specialized sehr empfehlen, die gibts in allen möglichen Varianten, mit Gelkissen und ohne, alles aber sehr robust und haltbar, hab von denen jedenfalls noch keine kaputt bekommen und übermäßig warm empfinde ich die auch nicht, tragen sich eigentlich auch an den wärmsten Tagen angenehm unauffällig.
Ich selbst fahre allerdings die Enduros ohne Gelkissen, die sind auch auf langen Touren ziemlich angenehm zu tragen.

@Laphroaig10: Sehr geschmackvoller Nick!! :-D


----------



## argh (14. Mai 2011)

Yes, die Specialized-Handschuhe kann ich auch empfehlen. Ich kenne keine bessere Alternative!


----------



## LosMoertos (14. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre seit kurzem von Roeckl das Modell Moleno. Bin bisher  zufrieden - gute Belüftung, guter Sitz und herrvorangendes Polster.

Davor hatte ich die Langfinger Handschuhe von Ergon. Diese waren vom Sitz und von der Belüftung noch einen Tick besser - jeoch war die Verarbeitungsqualität nicht ideal -> aufgeplatzte Nähte an den Fingern und Löchern nach 2 Jahren..


----------



## Al_Borland (14. Mai 2011)

Shimano XT kann man sich auch antun. Sind luftiger, als sie aussehen und bieten vor allem auch Schutz des Handrückens.


----------



## yoKo_ (14. Mai 2011)

kann den 661 comp glove (von 2010) empfehlen. innenseite gepolstert, auf dem handrÃ¼cken n neoprenstreifen. seitlich an den fingern aus netzartigem material, wenn man die finger spreizt werden sie vom wind gekÃ¼hlt, was bei bisherigen temperaturen angenehm war. habe ihn zwar erst seit ~1.5 monaten, aber bisher hat er mir gut gefallen.

hab ihn bei brÃ¼gelmann fÃ¼r 15â¬ gesehen, mich fÃ¼r den newsletter angemeldet, den 10â¬ gutschein eingesackt und das gute stÃ¼ck dann mit porto fÃ¼r insgesamt ~9â¬ glaube ich bekommen, billiger gehts wohl nicht


----------



## Ladda (15. Mai 2011)

mechanix vent gloves kosten 19,50.
661 ist glump.


----------



## Triptube (15. Mai 2011)

Fahre seit zwei jahren von GIRO den REVET !
Perfekte Paßform und tolle Belüftung !
Habe damals 29,95  bezahlt.

Happy trail's !

Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (15. Mai 2011)

Schließe mich auch mal den Speci Fans an - habe die hier sei 3 Jahren

https://www.bike24.net/images/products/p0417047.jpg

bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Al_Borland (15. Mai 2011)

Ich hab noch einen "Negativ-Tipp": O'Neal Element gehen für mich (der auch mal bergauf und längere Touren fährt) ab 20°C nicht mehr. Da komme ich dann tatsächlich ins Schwitzen.


----------



## Dan_The_Man (15. Mai 2011)

danke für den "Negativ-Tipp", die O'Neal hab ich mir grad erst online angeschaut, da die mein nächster Bikehändler hat...werd mir wohl mal genauer Modelle von Röckl und Specialized anschauen, danke!


----------



## euro910 (17. Juni 2013)

Moin,
ich kram den alten Thread mal wieder nach oben..
nachdem die Roeckl Marburg (Solar) nicht mal eine Saison gehalten haben (Daumen durch und jede Menge Löcher vom Gestrüpp), such ich nun was neues luftiges für den Sommer.
taugen die moleno mehr? vorhandene giro remedy sind bei ab >22° einfach zu warm  
Gelpolster muss keins vorhanden sein
mfg
STefan


----------



## Deleted 224116 (17. Juni 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einen "Negativ-Tipp": O'Neal Element gehen für mich (der auch mal bergauf und längere Touren fährt) ab 20°C nicht mehr. Da komme ich dann tatsächlich ins Schwitzen.



Genau die wollte ich grad empfehlen... fahre seit tagen bei deutlich über 20 Grad, bin notorischer schwitzer und schwitze nur an den Händen *nicht*

also von mir klare empfehlung... muss aber jeder selbst ausprobieren


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Juni 2013)

Schbin seit zwei Saisons mit O'Neal Revolution unterwegs. Mein bisher mit Abstand komfortabelster Sommerhandschuh. Null Polster, hauchdünne Leder-Innenhand, luftige Außenhand, top Passform. Ich trauere schon dem Tag entgegen, an dem es die Teile nicht mehr geben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (18. Juni 2013)

Also ich fahr seit 3 Jahren mit den Specialized BG Radiator ganz gut. Die sehen zwar aktuell auf der Handinnenseite ziemlich derb aus, aber das ist nur oberflächlich im Leder. Im Sommer hab ich jedenfalls keine Probleme damit...


----------



## ziploader (18. Juni 2013)

Geh zum Polo, HD oder Louis Motorradzubehör und schau die Cross-Handschuhe an. Sehr dünne verfügbar.


----------



## euro910 (18. Juni 2013)

Danke schonmal für die Rückmeldungen!
Werd mir mal nen Schwung der genannten bestellen (leider kein Shop in der Nähe) und dann schauen. 
Louis,Polo und HG bleiben dann als Alternative noch über

mfg
STefan


----------



## Gudyo (18. Juni 2013)

Kann die Spezi-Handschuhe auch empfehlen, leicht, luftig und robust für angemessenen Preis


----------



## MasterMito (19. Juni 2013)

Ich habe ein paar GribGrap Racing.

Das sind Sommerhandschuhe. Einen Hauch von nichts. Super angenehm zu tragen und sollten im Budget sein.


----------



## Simon Katsch (19. Juni 2013)

ergon he 2!einfach Top!!wobei es glaube ich inzwischen auch schon die he 3 gibt


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Juni 2013)

Das ist natürlich auch eine Optik-Sache.

Ich finde für die von dir formulierte Anforderung den weiß/schwarzen Ergon HE2 optimal.
Er trägt sich auch bei extremen Temperaturen wie gestern aufgrund der guten Belüftung noch bequem und schweissfrei, hat an den Fingern weiches Gummi zum kontrollierten Bremsen und für den äußeren Handballen (leider nur für den) ist eine Kevlar-Einlage eingenäht, die allerdings bei weichen Griffen für ordentlich Abrieb sorgt.


----------



## euro910 (20. Juni 2013)

hab mir mal nen Schwung voll Auswahl bestellt
die Ergon sind dabei (passen ja gut zu den montierten GA1 Griffen)

dann die oneal, Specialized und Gribgrap.
werd berichten.
Danke Jungs!


----------



## MarkusL (20. Juni 2013)

LosMoertos schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit kurzem von Roeckl das Modell Moleno. Bin bisher zufrieden - gute Belüftung, guter Sitz und herrvorangendes Polster.


Vom Moleno habe ich jetzt auch schon das zweite Paar, hauptsächlich wegen dem Polster. Das erste Paar hat jetzt nach 2 Jahren (ca. 250.000Hm) den Geist aufgegeben und ist an der Innenhand gerissen.


----------



## flametop (25. Juni 2013)

Ich mag im Sommer diesen hier gerne: Specialized BG Ridge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euro910 (25. Juni 2013)

Moin,
hab mich für die Gripgrab entschieden
Danke für den Tip!
Die Ergon hatten ne dicke Naht innen beim Zeigefinger, ansonsten auch OK
die Oneal waren mir zu dick auf der Oberseite
und Speci hat nicht richtig gepasst in M 

die GG hatten noch einen dicken Pluspunkt. Kein klett 
nervt mich tierisch, wenn man dann doch mal Windjacke oder langes Shirt anhat und ständig da dran klebt (das wäre noch ein dicker Minus bei den Ergon, mächtiger Klett den man fast nicht komplett überdeckt bekommt)

werd berichten, wenn sich die Sonne irgendwann mal wieder zeigen sollte (oder zumindest der Regen fernbleibt)

mfg
Stefan


----------



## MasterMito (25. Juni 2013)

Super Entscheidung.

Am Sonntag in Kirchzarten mit den Gripgrabs auch nicht gefroren als es kühler wurde. 
Genial ist auch das Frottee an den Daumen zum Schweiss abwischen.

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## euro910 (25. Juni 2013)

Dankeschön


----------



## flametop (25. Juni 2013)

euro910 schrieb:


> und Speci hat nicht richtig gepasst in M


 
Speci fallen kleiner aus. Idr muss man eine Groesse groesser waehlen.


----------



## harbourmastah (25. Juni 2013)

fahre die seit 3 jahren und erst jetzt lösen sich 1-2 nähte...die gelkissen verhindern blasen and den handinnenflächen und der handschuh ist sehr leicht und atmungsaktiv....daher auch weniger schutz beim handrücken......ich hatte noch keine handschuhe die solange gehalten haben .....zum bsp. hatte ich auch die alpinestars aerogloves und diese haben sich bereits nach 2 tagen anfgelöst......also die speci dinger sind wirklich top, vorallem im sommer!!!


----------



## flametop (25. Juni 2013)

Welche ?


----------



## harbourmastah (25. Juni 2013)

die auf dem bild gezeigten!!!!

* 				 					'11 Specialized 				
*

* 				 					BG Gel Long-Finger Gloves 				
*


----------



## flametop (25. Juni 2013)

Bekomme das nicht angezeigt. Die Gel habe ich auch anprobiert, waren mir aber zu dick gepolstert. Geschmackssache eben.


----------



## MucPaul (25. Juni 2013)

Die Specialized Radiator hatte ich auch kaufen wollen. Gibt es nicht mehr.

*BG Gel Long - "Made in China" Müll*
Stattdessen habe ich dann die BG Gel Long gekauft. Ein großer Fehler. Das erste Paar (schwarz/rot aus dem obigen Foto) war ein Fehlschnitt und passte nicht. Steht auch im Internet so (Bikeradar.com) -> Umtausch.

Das neue, aktuelle Modell sitzt sehr gut, sehr luftig und trägt nicht so auf. Aber nach 10km am Isar Radweg gingen schon die ersten Nähte auf. Die musste ich mit Nadel und Faden anfangen zu flicken.

Ich habe das gleiche Paar in Short (Rennrad). Nach 300km lösten sich schon die S-Logos ab und die erste Naht war offen.

BG Gel Long und ähnliche: keine Empfehlung. Auch in MTBR.com schreiben sie, daß sie die Haltbarkeit eines feuchten Tempos haben. Stimmt leider. Und teuer sind sie auch noch. (EUR 40,-)






Ich habe auch noch die Specialized Deflect für kühlere Tage. Die waren auch ein Fehlkauf. Wenn es kälter wird, z.b. 5°C, dann friert man drin weil das Material die Handwärme sofort nach aussen leitet. Und bei 13°C wird es zu warm, weil Wärme nach innen geht. Bei 0°C geht eh nichts. Und Fahrtwind geht durch den Handschuh durch.

Abhilfe waren ein paar Gel Fleece Handschuhe von TCM (Tchibo) für EUR 6,99. Die sind perfekt.

Seither gebe ich auf Produkttests von BIKE Magazin oder MountainBike gar nichts mehr, die sind nur gesponsorte Werbung der Hersteller. Eigentlich ein Betrug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harbourmastah (25. Juni 2013)

scheinbar hab ich dann mit meinem paar glück gehabt!


----------



## MucPaul (25. Juni 2013)

harbourmastah schrieb:


> scheinbar hab ich dann mit meinem paar glück gehabt!



Yep. 
Die schwarz/roten (2011?) sind hochwertiger als die aktuellen schwarz/weissen (2012/2013). Leider waren die Finger unterschiedlich lang geschnitten. Da hatte ein Chinese wohl einen schlechten Montagmorgen.

Bei den aktuellen ist das Logo nicht mehr eingestickt, sondern nur aufgepappt. Und löst sich nach ein paar Wochen ab. Hat auch der Speci Verkäufer im Laden bemängelt. 
Vielleicht auch besser so. Dann sieht man nicht den Hersteller, wenn sich der Handschuh später an den Nähten auflöst. 

Es ist übrigens kein GEL! Sondern nur Schaumstoffpads.
Ich habe noch viele ältere Speci Handschuhe. Deren Qualität treibt einen Tränen in die Augen, so gut verarbeitet waren die.


----------



## xrated (14. Juli 2013)

Gibt es nichts vergleichbares zu günstigeren Preisen? 40 sind schon etwas dreist wenn die so kurz halten. Ich würde ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr als 20 hinlegen. Kurze gibts doch überall für 5 aber die will ich nicht tragen.

Ich suche nur etwas mit etwas Polster unten, Schutz ist mir egal. Ich brauche auch kein "Solar" oder dergleichen. Oben sollte fast nichts sein.


----------



## Al_Borland (14. Juli 2013)

O'Neal Revolution gibt's teilweise für um die 25 EUR.


----------



## xrated (14. Juli 2013)

Das mit der Größe ist ja auch immer so eine Sache. Ich habe Arbeitshandschuhe die passen in Größe 10 und laut Röckl soll ich nur 8 brauchen (nachgemessen 21,5 cm). Ansonsten habe ich noch Aldi/Lidl Handschuhe in 9 und L oder M.

Die Teile von O'Neil sehen auch etwas dick aus.


----------



## Al_Borland (14. Juli 2013)

Dick? Nicht wirklich. Die Innenhand ist hauchdünn (so ne Art flexibles Veloursleder), die Außenhand besteht aus luftigem Meshgewebe. Nicht wirklich dick und schön luftdurchlässig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (14. Juli 2013)

giro xen. Ich hab 42 EUR im Laden gezahlt und sehe jetzt im Netz sind sie überall für 30 EUR zu haben...

+ schwarzes Netz zwischen Fingern sorgt für gute Durchlüftung. Sieht man von außen garnicht. Man merkt bei der Fahrt aber deutlich, wenn man mal die Finger spreizt und streckt, wie die Luft angenehm langpustet. Bei 20-25 °C kam ich mit den Handschuhen nicht ins Schwitzen.
+ Man kann ein Smartphone damit bedienen (dachte das geht nicht mit Handschuhen)
- Daumen fällt etwas kurz aus
- Handgelenk fällt etwas kurz aus und fühlt sich dadurch etwas locker an. Allerdings merk ich davon beim Fahren dann nichts mehr. 
+/- Man hat generell sehr guten Kontakt zum Lenker, weil er an der Unterseite aus dünnen Leder besteht. Die einzige Polsterung, die er hat ist am Handgelenk ein Stückchen und an der äußeren Seite der Handinnenfläche (siehe X bei Foto).


Hier ist noch ein Thread dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=612860&highlight=giro+xen

Ich hab Größe XL gewählt. Bei Roeckl und Co hat mir 9 1/2 oder XL am besten gepasst. Größe 9 ging auch noch, war aber eher schon zu eng. Die Handschuhe fielen also alle irgendwie gleich groß aus. Von Roeckl gabs in den Läden, die ich aufgesucht habe, leider keine Handschuhe dieses Typs. Da gabs nur Roeckl Windblocker und Co. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass diese sehr angenehm gepasst haben. Besser als der Giro Xen. Aber da vergleiche ich vermutlich Äpfel mit Birnen.


----------



## Warnschild (15. Juli 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Gibt es nichts vergleichbares zu günstigeren Preisen? 40 sind schon etwas dreist wenn die so kurz halten. Ich würde ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr als 20 hinlegen. Kurze gibts doch überall für 5 aber die will ich nicht tragen.
> 
> Ich suche nur etwas mit etwas Polster unten, Schutz ist mir egal. Ich brauche auch kein "Solar" oder dergleichen. Oben sollte fast nichts sein.



Also, die Specialized hab ich auch (älteres Modell), mir ist die Polsterung zu dick. Haben aber lange gehalten und sind noch immer super.

Die Ergon fand ich super, die habe ich seit Jahren im Dauerbetrieb (Rennen und MTB, nicht auf dem RR), sind waschbar und wie neu.

Meine neuen Lieblinge sind die hier. Ich habe sie aber noch nicht so lange. Sie haben einen Mesh-Einsatz auf dem Handrücken, sind sinnvoll, aber nicht übermäßig gepolstert und sitzen wie eine hauchdünne, 2. Haut. Sehen nicht danach aus, aber wenn man sie anhat, ist man glücklich. Wärmen tun sie allerdings nicht besonders, es sind wirklich Warmwetterhandschuhe.


----------



## xrated (18. Juli 2013)

Weiß jemand wie groß die Handschuhe von O Neil so ausfallen? Al meinte das 8 (S) für 23cm Handumfang reichen würde beim Revolution. Beim Element habe ich gelesen das 10 eher wie 9 oder 8 ausfallen würde. Ich habe selbst 21,5cm Umfang mit geballter Faust.


----------



## euro910 (18. Juli 2013)

Hi,
hatte mir ja ne Schubkarre voll bestellt
Giro, Gripgrab und Ergon lagen mit M alle recht gleich
der Specialized ne ganze Nummer kleiner, der Oneal irgendwo dazwischen
also etwas enger als giro und Co, aber keine ganz nummer. in l wäre der sicher zu gross gewesen bei mir. Hoffe das hilft dir weiter


----------



## BullsCH3 (18. Juli 2013)

Ich hänge mich mal rein:

Ich suche neue Langfinger Handschuhe die sollten aber sonne durch lassen und wenn möglich Dunkle farbe haben.

Roekle Marburg sehen am Foto Weiß aus.


----------



## xrated (18. Juli 2013)

euro910 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hatte mir ja ne Schubkarre voll bestellt
> Giro, Gripgrab und Ergon lagen mit M alle recht gleich
> der Specialized ne ganze Nummer kleiner, der Oneal irgendwo dazwischen
> also etwas enger als giro und Co, aber keine ganz nummer. in l wäre der sicher zu gross gewesen bei mir. Hoffe das hilft dir weiter



Welchen Handumfang haste denn und welche Größen haben gepasst?


----------



## euro910 (19. Juli 2013)

glaub das war etwas mehr als 21, grad nix zum messen hier
M passt bei giro, ergon und gripgrab


----------



## madlum (20. Juli 2013)

Ich han mir ein Sommerhandschuh von FOX bestellt. Die Handschuhe sind eher klein geschnitten finde ich,  aber er passt bei mir perfekt. Nach 3h biken (hochstrampeln und trail runter) keine schmerzen. 

www.veloplus.ch/AlleProdukte/Handschuhe/Sommerlang/REFLEXGELschwarzvonFOX.aspx


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Juli 2013)

Ihr müsst im Fall von auflösenden Nähten die Dinger auch zurück schicken, sonst machen die Hersteller mit ihren Betrügereien weiter!

Das Problem ist offenbar auch, dass gute Handschuhe ein Leben lang halten.
Meine Ziener Winterhandschuhe, die ich in diesem Land mehr als 6 Monate lang jedes Jahr auf dem Radweg in die Arbeit trage, die sind noch neuwertig und das nach über 10 Jahren. Das ist echt unglaublich, wenn man sieht wie schnell sich so mancher leichte MTB-Handschuh auflöst.


----------



## Triptube (20. Juli 2013)

Moin,

kann mich deiner aussage nur anschließen ! Die Qualität der Handschuh Verarbeitung hat die letzten zwanzig Jahre bei einigen Unternehmen extrem nachgelassen !
Bei GIRO z.B. habe ich den Rivet der ersten Generation von Frühjahr ´09 immer noch in einem sehr guten Zustand, wobei der Nachfolger vom letzten Jahr ein wenig sehr schluderig Produziert wurde. Eine Naht ist da auch schon aufgegangen.
Mache mir aber selbst daraus nicht´s und nähe das selbst wieder.
Ist scheinbar auch des wechsel´s der Produktions Stätte geschuldet um den Handschuh noch günstiger zu produzieren !?
Anderer seits fordern die die Pro´s und auch wir immer leichtere, luftigere und dünnere Handschuhe für den Sommer ! Das hat dann auch irgend wann seine Grenzen, da man z.B. Netzgewebe und einen festeren Stoff sehr schlecht miteinander vernähen kann.
Das feine Meshmaterial läst irgendwann immer in seiner Struktur nach so das die Naht dann rausrutscht.

Ich kann das sehr gut beurteilen, da ich in der Bike Branche die Letzten 25 Jahre Bekleidung verkauft habe und das ganze mit viel Sorge verfolge.

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (20. Juli 2013)

Ich war jetzt im Laden weil auf der Webseite wäre der Element und Jump Glove verfügbar aber die hatten die natürlich nicht 

Das mit der Größe ist schon etwas seltsam, die hatten nen Marburg der passte in 9,5 und ein Fox Dirtpaw passte auch eher in L-XL. Dabei habe ich doch eigentlich kleine Hände mit 21,5cm Umfang aber in kleinere Handschuhe komme ich einfach nicht übers Handgelenk. Was machen denn da Leute die 1,90-2m groß sind?

Und der Dirtpaw* war schon viiiiel zu heiss. Ich weiß nicht ob der Element da unbedingt soviel kühler wäre. Eigentlich ist der Marburg sowas was ich suche.

* http://www.bike24.net/p143873.html

In der Bike Bravo 2012 waren am luftigsten der SixSixOne Recon, gefolgt von Oakley Automatic und Giro Xen. Beim Oakley rissen bereits während dem Test die Nähte und der hat im Test "sehr gut". Beim Giro gibt es bei der Haltbarkeit auch sehr viele negative Berichte. Die leichtesten wiegen ca. 50g während der Marburg nichtmal 30g wiegt. Dementsprechend wird da auch die Haltbarkeit sein.


----------



## Mkraba (20. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo ich die schwarz/roten Specialized BG GEL in lang und Größe L finden kann?







Da es ein Auslaufmodell ist, habe ich noch kein Glück bei der Suche im Netz gehabt. Händler haben meist auch nur noch die in M oder S


----------



## BullsCH3 (21. Juli 2013)

Da gibt es welche, der handel ist mir aber völlig unbekannt.
http://www.bike-infection.de/index.php?page=product&info=2912


----------



## xrated (22. Juli 2013)

Habe mir jetzt diese bestellt:
http://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/p.../;jsessionid=A4130A89779A857080AFB6D679B0AFA3

http://www.testberichte.de/p/scott-sports-tests/xc-light-lf-testbericht.html


----------



## SofusCorn (22. Juli 2013)

Bei so einem negativen Review kaufst du dir die Teile?


----------



## xrated (22. Juli 2013)

Der erste Negativpunkt mit dem Preis gilt in dem Fall nicht und der zweite ist logisch bei dünnem Handschuh.

In der Bucht gibts auch noch diverse Fälschungen von Fox, vielleicht sind die ja brauchbar. Wenn hier schon berichtet wird das Specialized nach einer Fahrt kaputt gehen, dann können die nicht schlechter sein


----------



## Mkraba (22. Juli 2013)

BullsCH3 schrieb:


> Da gibt es welche, der handel ist mir aber völlig unbekannt.
> http://www.bike-infection.de/index.php?page=product&info=2912



Leider gibt es den dort nicht mehr. Hatte bestellt und wie erwartet eine Email bekommen, dass der nicht verfügbar ist : 

(dass das unlauterer Wettbewerb und Irreführung ist, ist den meisten Shop-Betreibern wohl nicht bewusst)


----------



## Chief_Wiggum (23. Juli 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *In der Bike Bravo 2012 waren am luftigsten der SixSixOne Recon,* gefolgt von Oakley Automatic und Giro Xen. Beim Oakley rissen bereits während dem Test die Nähte und der hat im Test "sehr gut". Beim Giro gibt es bei der Haltbarkeit auch sehr viele negative Berichte. Die leichtesten wiegen ca. 50g während der Marburg nichtmal 30g wiegt. Dementsprechend wird da auch die Haltbarkeit sein.



Von den Recon kann ich nur dringend abraten. Hab den ersten nach ca. 50km (kein Sturz, kein Hängenbleiben etc) mit auflösender Naht zurück geschickt. Wenigstens hat Sixsixone problemlos getauscht. Das neue Paar hat jetzt nach 400km eine sich auflösende Naht. Nein danke nicht nochmal...
Hab mir jetzt den FoxBomber bestellt, weil ich etwas mehr Sicherheit wollte. Der Handschuh kam von bikeunit.de und hatte ein Loch im Finger... Schade, denn gepasst hat er gut. 
Da bikeunit.de recht unflexibel ist, was Ersatzlieferungen angeht hab ich mein Geld genommen und wo anders bestellt. Gleiches Modell, gleiche Farbe, gleiche Größe.. und siehe da die sind mir jetzt am Daumen leicht zu groß... somit wieder zurück... 
Es scheint schwer zu sein, gute (und gleichbleibende) Qualität zu finden, was Handschuhe angeht...


----------



## 12die4 (23. Juli 2013)

Keine Ahnung, ob das hier schon genannt wurde.
Aber ich fahre seit einem Jahr sehr zufrieden die Dakine Ventilator Handschuhe.
Die Dinger sind wirklich dünn und komplett perforiert. Sogar die Handinnenfläche. Die besteht im Prinzip aus einem PUR-Schaum Netz. Ist trotzdem erstaunlich widerstandsfähig. Und man merkt wirklich kaum, dass man einen Handschuh trägt. Sehr angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. Juli 2013)

Probier doch mal die Ergon HE2, die sind wirklich super.
Natürlich halten auch die bei intensiver Nutzung nicht ewig, aber das sind ja auch keine robusten Winterhandschuhe.


----------



## xrated (23. Juli 2013)

Wie wärs denn wenn man hier die Gewichte angibt? Da sieht man dann recht schnell wie dünn (und haltbar) die sind.

Fox Incline Woman 48g 8 Punkte
Pearl Izumi Divide 40g 8 Punkte
Scott Contessa Pro LF 47g 11 Punkte
Specialized Womens BG 41g 11 Punkte

Bontrager RL Fusion Gelfoam 49g 10 Punkte
Chiba Toronto 69g 10 Punkte
Ergon HE2 74g 8 Punkte
Giro Xen 59g 11 Punkte
Gore Freeride III 70g 8 Punkte
Northwave Air 66g 10 Punkte
Oakley Automatic 2 51g 11 Punkte
661 Recon 50g 12 Punkte
Dahinter habe ich die Belüftung angegeben

Giro Remedy 75g
Hestra Annika 43g
Alpinestars Gravity 78g

Test 2010:
Axo Kicker 5 Punkte
Chiba Bioxcell 5 Punkte
Ergon HM1-M 4 Punkte
Giro Loma Women 6 Punkte
Giro DJ 4 Punkte 
Gore Alp X IV 4 Punkte
Kona Supreme 2 Punkte
Pearl Izumi Select Gel FF 6 Punkte
Race Face Evolve 4 Punkte
Röckl Muggio 6 Punkte
Scott XC 5 Punkte
Mavic Single Track Women 4 Punkte
Northwave Raptor 2 Punkte


----------



## euro910 (23. Juli 2013)

mich hat beim Ergon eine dicke Naht innen gestört (war entweder Daumen oder Zeigefinger) und der recht grosse klettverschluss. Hatte diese ja ebenfalls zur Auswahl mitbestellt


----------



## xrated (26. Juli 2013)

Die Scott sind schon angekommen aus UK. Gewicht sensationell leicht mit 36g. Die GrÃ¶Ãe L fÃ¤llt nicht sehr groÃ aus aber mir passt es mit 21,5cm Handumfang. 
Ich hÃ¤tte mir aber gewÃ¼nscht das die oben noch luftiger sind. Die Luft pfeift da nur zwischen den Fingern durch. Aber um Welten luftiger als Fox Dirtpaw. 
Unten gibts auch keine Polsterung, da ist nur das StÃ¼ck Leder. 
Hab die jetzt nur mal auf dem Rennrad angehabt, zumindest habe ich da nicht geschwitzt aber da fÃ¤hrt man ja auch deutlich schneller als auf dem Trail.
Ich kanns immer noch nicht fassen das bei uns so ein StÃ¼ck Stoff 40â¬ kosten soll.


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Juli 2013)

Vom Gewicht würde ich übrigens nicht unbedingt direkt proportional auf die Haltbarkeit schließen. Kommt ganz auf's Material an. Eisen ist nicht immer widerstandsfähiger als Carbon.


----------



## Simon Katsch (27. Juli 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Vom Gewicht würde ich übrigens nicht unbedingt direkt proportional auf die Haltbarkeit schließen. Kommt ganz auf's Material an. Eisen ist nicht immer widerstandsfähiger als Carbon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (27. Juli 2013)

Ein leichter Handschuh wird beim Sturz nicht viel aushalten. Die ganz leichten sind ja eigentlich nur dazu da um mehr Grip zu haben. Und bei dem dünnen Stoff werden die Nähte auch nicht viel aushalten.


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Juli 2013)

Kannst du so nicht sagen. Es gibt leichtes UND widerstandsfähiges Material. Dass sowas nicht an Protektoreneinlagen a'la Downhillhandschuh ran kommt, dürfte klar sein. Aber es muss nicht Leder sein, um einen haltbaren Handschuh zu konstruieren.


----------



## xrated (27. Juli 2013)

hmm welches Material?
Ich hätte mal vermutet das die Handschuhe vom Material alle recht ähnlich sind.


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Juli 2013)

Was das Meshmaterial an der Außenhand betrifft, hast du sicherlich Recht. An der Innenhand hatte ich bei jedem Handschuh (Shimano XTR, O'Neal Element, O'Neal Revolution) bisher sehr große Unterschiede. Der Element hatte das dickste Leder, der XTR war recht dünn, aber nicht sonderlich haltbar und der Revolution das dünnste und trotzdem haltbarste und für mich angenehmste Material.


----------



## xrated (28. Juli 2013)

Dickeres Leder würde ich mir am Handgelenk wünschen, aber wirklich nur da.

Gezahlt habe ich übrigens gerade mal 12-13 inkl. Versand. Überlege mir noch ob mir nicht noch so Fake Teile aus China hole für die Übergangszeit.


----------



## kugelfischchen (6. November 2013)

Mkraba schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo ich die schwarz/roten Specialized BG GEL in lang und Größe L finden kann?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




https://www.veloplus.ch/AlleProdukte/Handschuhe/BGGELWOMENHandschuhlangschwarzrotvonSPECIALIZED.aspx


----------



## Boshard (6. November 2013)

Hab die Giro XEN sind schön luftig  

haben an den Fingerseiten Offenes Gewebe und auf der Unterseite kleine Luftlöcher


 Spiel mit dem Gedanken mir mal einen Ergon HE2 oder HA2  zukaufen.
  Hat den jemand und wie Tragt der sich


----------



## Triptube (6. November 2013)

Die fahre ich auch schon seit 2009 in weiß/Camo. ! Absolut Top die Teile !
Halten bist heute !

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (6. November 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Spiel mit dem Gedanken mir mal einen Ergon HE2 oder HA2  zukaufen.
> Hat den jemand und wie Tragt der sich



Ich hab den Ergon HE2 und finde ihn super.
Passt mir in Größe L perfekt, sieht edel aus und man schwitzt nicht wegen der guten Belüftung. Den Klettverschluss finde ich auch top, der Handschuh sitzt so einfach gut.
Nur der Kevlar-Einsatz lässt die Lenkergriffe schneller abnutzen und leider ist am Handballen, also da wo man es am meisten bräuchte, kein Kevlar-Einsatz. Den gibt es wiederum bei den Röckl Extreme, die aber teuer und nicht sehr schick sind.
Manche bemängeln am HE2 noch das fehlende Schweiss-Abwisch-Polster, aber ich hab sowas noch nicht vermisst.

Insgesamt also ein lohnenswerter Handschuh, der - im Gegensatz zu dickeren Handschuhen - aber bei Vielnutzung nicht länger als 2 Saisons halten wird.


----------



## Boshard (6. November 2013)

Was ist den ein  Schweiss-Abwisch-Polster 

mit welchen Griffen färst du die Handschuhe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triptube (6. November 2013)

Entweder ist es aus Baumwolle Frottee oder wie bei GIRO z.B. aus Mikrofaser Frottee. 
Ist am Daumen und meistens an der Zeigefinger Innenseite zu finden. 

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (6. November 2013)

Genau, dieses "Frottee" meinte ich, auch wenn ich persönlich so ein Teil noch nie an einem Radl-Handschuh hatte.

Ich fahr die Ergon-Handschuhe mit _Lizard Skins - Northshore_, richtig geniale Griffe die nur außen am Rand etwas unter dem Kevlar leiden:







Hab sie jetzt am Ende der Saison einfach umgedreht, dann halten die Lenkergriffe auch eine zweite Saison


----------

